# 1.25G Nano atural Tank



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

*1.25G Nano Natural Tank*

I purchased a Current Betta Cube Tank for my desk at work.
The tank measures 6" x 6" x 7" with an open top.

I want to put some Flourite Onyx Sand in the bottom, and some plants in the tank.
My goal is to create a water garden for my desk, my version of the houseplant.

I am looking for suggestions for plant species, as the only light wil be office flourescents, and indirrect sunlight.

I may decide to put a betta in the tank, or possibly some shrimp, but I plan on adding these at a later date. I want to concentrate on growing some low maintenance plants first.

I don't mind keeping some ferts in my desk drawer, but I want to avoid any heater/lights/filters if possible.

Thank you for any thoughts. 
Links to other posts on the subject/pictures of other similar members tanks are helpful also.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

anubias 'petite' and mosses are your best bet for that lighting setup. Grow it out in your regular tank so you ahve enough to work with for a scape


----------



## Valley (Feb 28, 2007)

Add java fern to that list and I think. I've grown really fond of the tiny tanks. I hope you'll share pictures when it's done.


----------



## Tuiflies (Jan 21, 2010)

A nice Anubias Golden coming out of a small rock pile surounded by some Crypt Parva or Dwarf Hair Grass would look nice. Add half a dozen red cherries and you'll have the perfect time waster!


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

Added about 1" of cheap topsoil, and capped with Seachem Onyx sand from my existing 75G.
I also planted 5 or 6 Cryptocoryne parva, and have some flame moss in the way. I think a tall tuft behind the rock may look cool. Attempting the dry start method.

I went and got a 13w full spectrum cf desk light, hoping it will help the plants along.
The tank is on my desk at home at the moment, but as soon as I get the plants started, I want to take it to work. And then fill it and add some shrimp.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Personally, I think Java Fern is too huge for a nano tank. Get plants with small leaves to make your tank looks bigger. Avoid having too many varieties of plants in a nano tank because it will look awkward and messy...go for simplicity.


----------

